# What’s the head light bulbs for a 2019 Cruze LT RS Hatchback?



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

I’ve seen online saying there’s a high and Low beam bulb and then it also says 1 bulb with both high and low. I have the projectors but just with halogen lights inside. What exactly are the bulb or bulbs numbers that I need to buy? Probably will go LED so I can just plug and play. Thank you! Any suggestions? Something that will fit and won’t have to change anything thanks


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Bulb size is 9005 for projector headlamps, I went with Diode Dynamics SL1 .


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Perfect, thanks!

I’m just trying some led sealights off Amazon first, on sale too so even if they don’t last it’s $40 so whatever. but done lots of searching and there’s too many good things on them for that price to turn down. Also putting some led H8/h9/h11 in the fog lights, should look good.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome an it will


----------

